# 3 mal Dota 2 zu vergeben.



## Papzt (15. Dezember 2012)

Moin. 
Titel sollte selbsterklärend sein. Vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas interessantes zu tauschen. Eventuell verschenk ich sie auch


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (15. Dezember 2012)

Also falls du die tatsächlich verschenken solltest hätte ich auf jeden fall Interesse!


----------



## the.hai (15. Dezember 2012)

einfach hier mit ANHÄNGEN http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/247040-verschenke-dota2-invites.html


----------



## Papzt (15. Dezember 2012)

Ah ja. Mache ich. Kann geschlossen werden


----------

